# Quel navigateur avec OS 8.6 ?



## puce03 (18 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir 

j'aimerais savoir quel navigateur peut-on utiliser avec un Ibook G3 os 8.6 s'il vous plait en ce moment il y a internet explorer 5.1 mais il y a plusieur site que je ne peux visiter notament facebook est ce que je suis obliger d'utiliser ie 5.1 ou je peux changer pour safari ou firefox ? 

J'ai essayer de telecharger d'autre navigateur mais ca m'est tres difficile puisque je n'arrive pas a acceder a des page comme firefox pour le telechargement et ensuite j'obtiens un fichier .dmg mais il n'y a jamais l'installation dedans.

Merci d'avance pour vos reponses


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau sur un Mac sous Mac OS 8. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Classic Mac", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## Oizo (18 Mars 2011)

Tu peux essayer ce navigateur qui est basé sur Firefox et fonctionne avec MacOS 8.6 :
http://www.floodgap.com/software/classilla/


----------



## puce03 (18 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir Oizo

Avant de poster ma question j'étais tomber sur un post qui donnais ce lien je l'ai télécharger

J'ai donc obtenue un fichier .sit en cliquant dessus cela me l'as dezziper et j'ai obtenue un dossier nommer Skin.

Apres plus rien peut etre que le navigateur est ailleurs.
Désolée mais je suis  vraiment débutante avec Mac :/


----------



## iMacounet (18 Mars 2011)

Il faut passer à OS 9 puis à OS X.

Tout sur le site osxfacile


----------



## Oizo (18 Mars 2011)

puce03 a dit:


> Bonsoir Oizo
> 
> Avant de poster ma question j'étais tomber sur un post qui donnais ce lien je l'ai télécharger
> 
> ...



Bizarre quand je télécharge le fichier .sit et que je le décompresse j'ai un dossier "Classilla" avec l'application dedans, je te donne le lien direct au cas où : http://classilla.googlecode.com/files/Classilla9.2.1.sit


----------



## puce03 (19 Mars 2011)

Re bonsoir 

Merci beaucoup Oizo pour le lien direct cela fonctionne nettement mieux je n'ai pas du télécharger le bon fichier au départ merci encore je peux dorénavant visiter les sites que je ne pouvais pas avec IE 

Merci aussi a Imacounet je vais regarder le site attentivement car j'aimerais bien le passer en Os X si cela est possible 

Merci de votre aide préciseuse


----------



## magicPDF (19 Mars 2011)

puce03 a dit:


> J'ai essayer de telecharger d'autre navigateur mais ca m'est tres difficile puisque je n'arrive pas a acceder a des page comme firefox pour le telechargement et ensuite j'obtiens un fichier .dmg mais il n'y a jamais l'installation dedans.


Salut,

c'est normal, les images-disque .DMG ne sont utilisables que par Mac OS X.
(Les anciennes versions du système utilisaient des fichiers .IMG)


----------



## puce03 (19 Mars 2011)

Bonjour 

Merci pour l'astuce je saurais dorénavant loll c'est vrai que lorsque nous sommes habituer sur pc et qu'on arrive sur Mac on estg un peu perdu je pensais pas que le changement serais aussi grand mais finalement j'aime bien le mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2011)

puce03 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Merci pour l'astuce je saurais dorénavant loll c'est vrai que lorsque nous sommes habituer sur pc et qu'on arrive sur Mac on estg un peu perdu je pensais pas que le changement serais aussi grand mais finalement j'aime bien le mac



Ben, à vrai dire, débuter sur Mac avec un OS 8.6 aujourd'hui en venant du PC, c'est un peu comme si, n'ayant jamais utilisé autre chose que Mac OS X, tu découvrais aujourd'hui le PC avec Windows 98, ça ne serait pas évident à gérer !


----------



## Langellier (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'utiliser Classilla avec un iMac sous macOs 9. Pas de problème pour la décompression .sit avec StuffIt. 

Résultats :
1) Feuille de style : pas de problème,
2) Cependant, je n'ai pas réussi à faire fonctionner les javascripts pourtant a priori activés. Cela m'a donc déçu.

Finalement avec Internet explorer 5 et iCab  pour classic ou système 9, cela fonctionne pas trop mal.

Site testé avec ces navigateur : le lien ci-dessous.


----------

